# shrimp



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Wondering how big the shrimp are and how big a month from now?? Wife and I heading back down in sept. Staying around 75 ave North. Thanks for any help...........
Kim:fishing:


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

My friend that owns a shrimp boat says the shrimp harvest should be well above average due to the lack of rainfall. he says they are getting gigantic shrimp already


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help Steve. We will be staying at 75 ave north. A ways from The Outpost. Are there any areas I could cast net for them up there?? Could send a PM if needed. BTW- the red worms I bought in May are still alive and doing their job. Lots of nice walleye and small mouth bass taken with them. Not sure how to post pictures.
Kim:fishing:


----------



## vmw (Nov 23, 2011)

The Skink said:


> My friend that owns a shrimp boat says the shrimp harvest should be well above average due to the lack of rainfall. he says they are getting gigantic shrimp already


Family is heading to Myrtle beach for a whole week. Does your friend sell the shrimp to individuals? Haven't taste fresh/live shrimps for two decades. If possible, maybe I can take the kids to do some net casting? Could you PM if possible? Thanks.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Did someone say Shrimp? Did pretty good last time down. Fished out of Georgetown. Sometimes you'll see guys selling on the side of the road. But if you take a ride down to Georgetown you can buy them off the boats but if not mistaken you need to buy 50lbs. I'm hoping to go shrimping agian when I'm down.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

You can go to Poston's and by when it comes off their boat. If you buy min. 5lbs you can but bait shrimp for about $3.00 to $3,50 a pound


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Fantastic picture there Flytyingguy. Visions of Bubba's speech are going through my head right now. 4 more weeks till fun time again. Hope the weather co-operates......
Kim:fishing:


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Didn't want to show off on the other picture&#55357;&#56860;


----------

